# 9 Wahoo



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

We were scheduled to fish Sunday with 4 people, they did not even know one another, the trip was set up at the request of one person, ironically, this person sent a text to me while I was in the duck blind on Saturday that said, I wont be able to make it!! Bad news is most of the others are in Venice by now or on the way! What to do?? Do I cancel? Its not the other guys fault? Do I take a 500 dollar cut in Pay? huh, think about it a while and decide, hell with it, seas look good, we are going!

Sunday morning we load the 3 guys on the boat and leave Venice Marina about 5:30 AM. Cool ride down the river, hit the gulf to find warm air and nice calm seas! My brother Brad was down hunting with me and decided to make the trip as a free deckhand because now I dont have the money in the trip to pay a hand, in the end the crew hooked him up. It was nice to have hime on the water because as it turned out I would need the help!

We made a long run to start the day, first bait in the water would be smashed by a wahoo only to pull hooks! Made a few more wraps, nothing! Run a little farther, put baits out, troll for 30 mins, not one knock down! Told the crew we would change it up a little and send down a live one for amberjack, didnt take long and we were doubled over. Got out limit of jacks pretty easy and decided to make another run.

New spot, water looks nasty, about 60 degrees. We pull baits for about an hour, now I am getting a little up tight. We are about to pick up the baits when a hammer hits the long line. Good fish, people are running around, move the bean bag, dont let any slack get in the line, reel reel reel!! We lost the fish, pulled hooks! Baits back in the water for 2 mins, reel screaming again, we got it this time!! Wahoo Baby. Baits out again, BOOM another one, then onother one, this went on til we had 7 in the box then it happened! We hooked two and finally, we landed two! The crew called the trip at 2:30 with 9 wahoo in the box, ended the day by landing double hooters!!! 

Oh man, what a great day on the water! Felt like summer, 73 degrees, calm seas, box FULL of wahoo and in the end I made out ok on money because we didnt have to burn a ton of fuel so I am super happy that we made the decision to run! Lets just say that the other guy was the loser on this day!

See you on the water!

Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

the far right hoo is a stud!! yall get a weight on him?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL box of !!!!!!


----------



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

skiff man99 said:


> the far right hoo is a stud!! yall get a weight on him?


 
87 Pounds! Thanks


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoos!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, stud hoo for sure.


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Stud pretty work


----------

